# La Liga picks 26 Round



## betcatalog (Feb 26, 2018)

Celta has a total of 18 out of 25 over 2.5 goals, with 17 being goalscorers, having just under 2.5 goals and ten goals in 13 goals. The two teams have quality and they can offer us a nice game, Celta, is playing off and doing big goals, can the two teams score from a goal and confirm the goals goal
GIRONA CF vs RC CELTA DE VIGO @@ Both team to score, odds 1.75

Espanyol's capabilities are limited, it will hardly resist Real Madrid, has found a form, scores with ease and scores. I expect in one way or another Real Madrid to make another victory
RCD ESPANYOL BARCELONA vs REAL MADRID @@ REAL MADRID, odds 1.50


----------



## F.Nadir8 (Sep 19, 2018)

What are the odds of Real Madrid becoming La Liga 2018/19 champion?


----------



## Sole09 (Oct 26, 2018)

F.Nadir8 said:


> What are the odds of Real Madrid becoming La Liga 2018/19 champion?



slim chances of getting around Barca


----------

